# WC D. Auratus local



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Does anyone know what local/type these are? Im guessing there the "Camo" Kahlua and Cream Auratus. Any other ideas?


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

My guess would be Tabago (retic) or Kahula & Cream (the auratus morph guide of Kahula & Cream may not be the best representative)

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/aurat ... &submenu=2


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yea, neither of those look like these but neither of them look that great. There were some frogs for sale not to long ago and i cant remember who had them but they look just like them. I think it was Rob that had them and called them Camo K&C. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Those are awesome frogs, looks like a reverse reticulated type thing. How much were they?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yea, they look so different in person. I paid $50 each for them.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to add a bit to this: it's hard to say if these are from the same population that the original "Kaluah & Creams" (imported late 90's) came from without knowing where these new frogs were collected. I'll say that they look very similar to the frogs that I produce that are from f1's of the original Kalauah & Cream imports. It should be noted that the original WC adult Kaluah & Cream looked nothing like these frogs. There were only a small percentage of young that were produced that looked like what I call "camo". It would be great if we could ever get collection information on some of these to know if they are from the same population or maybe a population very close by.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

There was an article in a german magazine years ago were there were classified as a crossbreed. Out of two auratus morphs.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

When you say "a crossbreed" are you saying a naturally occuring cross or something manmade?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Rob,

I looked up the article again and after i have read it once more i can't figure that out. Like the way I read it it looks like a crossbreed manmade.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

That's interesting. I know for a fact that the "camo" kaluahs I have are definitely not manmade crosses. A good friend collected the animals in Panama and mine are F1 from his WC adults. So no crosses in my animals. Hopefully none of the manmade crosses have made it to the states as that really confuses things.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

So has anything more been determined on the name of this auratus(above) and whether or not this is a man made frog? I was lead to believe that it is a Kahlua Camo. I happen to like this pattern a lot and have one. Am I right in saying this frog(below) is a Kahlua Cream?










how do these two frogs relate?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

The only positive ID of a Kaluah & Cream vs. a Brown & white is by the collection data and/or who you bought the animal from (if CB). They were collected on opposite sides of Panama. There is no way to tell strictly by markings and color whether it is one or the other, or a completely different population all together. As far as I know there is no location data for the "auratus with brown and white/cream markings" that have been brought in over the last couple of years.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks how about the first animal with the green or turquoise marking on brown is this traceable to WC or is this a mix?


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

I purchased two frogs that look almost identical to those in the first pic and they were supposedly farm raised from Panama. So I think there are too lines of these "camo" auratus. The ones Rob is breeding and the ones that were farm raised.


----------

